# Would IUI be suitable for me!!



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

I need a little advice please but I will give you a brief history of tx and problems.

We have been ttc for over 5 years and went for tests a couple of years ago and was put in the 'unexplained' bracket  Very frustrating!!!!

DH has great swimmers   according to the consultant, so no probes there!!! I have a slightly elevated FSH level 10 was 9.5 I have had one round of IVF 8 eggs 6 fertilized 2 transfereed and 2 frozen. These were grade 1 and 2. We had BFN on both our IVF and FET.  I bled each time before OTD so the consultant thought I should have a scan and two Fibroids were discovered. I have since had them removed and had a hysteroscopy. I ovulate practically every month and tubes are all clear. I did ask about Clomid but the Dr said I didnt need this as I have no probs ovulating.

I have unfortunatly run out of money (currently appealing to PCT) but dont hold out much hope)!!! so I have been looking at other options. I have never looked at IUI as it was never reccommended to me by my consultant. Since doing more research I think that maybe I should have been offered it before IVF and I wouldnt have spent about £8k and would have spent less on IUI as I seem to be right age, unexplained, clear tubes and I ovulate, so why wasnt it reccommended first.

Any advice would be appreciated

Thanks again xx


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Hi Caz

I think it might be worth a try.  I have just had my 2nd iui.  From what I gather it is good for unexplained infertility (me aswell) where sperm counts are good and the woman has regular ovulation.  I was given clomid though as my clinic seem to give this to you as a matter of course.  I also have the pregnol injection to make sure ovulation will happen (I ovulate regularly too - but was still given this).

The only thing we have possibly doscovered is that HB swimmers might have a lower count whicvh makes iui possibly not worth continuing with.  HB has had a few tests and all results have come back normal - but I am wondering what is 'normal' in iui terms. I have just posted in this section with a question re. sperm count.  It seems to need to be above 10 million for iui to have a chance.  Ours is below.  

I don't know whether it is worth your HB getting checked out first for suitability for iui - so you do not waste time and money.

Having said this I did do a search and it seems some have got pg with low counts and others not get pg with high counts.  

Hope soemone else can add as this is only from my experience.

rrh
x


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Caz,

I'm a believer in IUI as it worked for me first time with hubbies excellent sperm count... over 100 million... ! The consultant said it was the highest he'd ever seen.

I have PCOS and don't ovulate and it worked for us.

I also know a few other girls from my clinic who've had success first time with IUI.

I'd say give it a go, it's much less expensive too which is a bonus.

Good luck.


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi there - DH & I were unexplained too.  His first sperm test was low and on our first IUI we only had 6.4 mil put back but I got him to take a multi vit and during our second IUI we had 10 mil put back & that was the cycle we got our twin BFP  

Our consultant said that the cost of 3 cycles of IUI would be lower than one cycle of IVf and cumulatively the chances of success are greater with the IUI than IVF.  I would say do some research, have a look at the success rates for your local clinics and then make your mind up.

Good luck

Amanda x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Amanda Lu & RRH

Thanks you all so much for your advice. I am  feeling more and more like we should try.

Amanda I agree putting it the way of three cycles V one IVF I really reel like we need to do this

Lu OMG that one hell of a lot of sperm!!!!

RRH I will def get DH sperm looked at before so thanks for that advice

Thanks again for all your advice I hope to be chatting soon and saying we are going for it

Caz xx


----------

